
Ask HN: How do you keep open source project deliveries on time? - ksajadi
Projects developers by volunteers and corporate backed developers that have different delivery timescales and requirements from a project, how do you build a roadmap you can stick to?
======
mindcrime
I can only think of two possible things:

1\. Sandbag like crazy, so allow enough margin to account for the normal
variance in delivery time.

2\. Change the roadmap to reflect reality and don't worry about committing to
arbitrary pre-planned mappings of date ⟷ feature. Of course you can still have
planned release dates, but you might have to adjust the feature-set to reflect
what actually got done.

